# Bindings for experienced rider w/ Skate Banana



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Hey!

I want some new bindings for christmas and therefore I need some help!
Currently I ride with some very stiff and old Nitro Team bindings as my GNU Fastec bindings were crap. 
The bindings need to work for allround riding and high speeding. 
Ive thought about getting either the 2012 Burton Cartel re:flex, Malavita re:flex, Union Force or Union Atlas, but Ive simply not been in the market enough 2 take the "risk" myself 
And by the way, it also needs to fit a size 45EU/11US 32 Lashed boot. 

What are you guys suggestions?
Thx alot


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Nobody that can help me?
By now Im leaning most towards the Malativa Re:flex duo its a little softer then Cartels, but also have a comfyer strap


----------



## civic2tegg (Sep 30, 2011)

Not the best person to give advise but I was in the same position you are in until last night when I got the union forces. After my research they seemed to be a solid choice so I went for it, I was just looking for a light, responsive, do anything binding that integrated well with my K2 Maysis. I also like the cartels though and they were my second choice but I have ridden Burton for the past 4 years and decided to try something new. Your boot size is the same as mine so go large whatever you get.


----------



## rdot84 (Jan 28, 2009)

My two cents: cant go wrong with the cartels or the union atlas. I would lean more torward the atlas. (Had a bad experience with burton) Good way to get an idea for whats better for you is to check out some reviews. Posted a site thats a good place to start.

Snowboard Bindings Reviews By Name A-Z


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Hmm, that site made the Burton Prophecy look very attractive 
Damn its hard to choose, even tho its gonne be a major upgrade from what I use atm


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I haven't tried the Prophecy, but that sounds like a better match than the Cartels or Malavitas. I tried both the Cartels and Restricted Malavitas though... awesome bindings. I really dig Burton for 2012.

The Cartels aren't as aggressive as they used to be now that the forward lean is defaulted at 0. The Malavitas are rated the same flex as Cartels on Burton's site, but I would say they have a bit more play to them.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

No the Malavitas is a 6/10 binding were Cartels are 7/10, so I would asume the Malavitas are just a softer Cartel with comfier asym ancle strap?


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Nerozor said:


> No the Malavitas is a 6/10 binding were Cartels are 7/10, so I would asume the Malavitas are just a softer Cartel with comfier asym ancle strap?


Restricted Malavita my friend, Restricted...

Malavita EST Binding | Burton Snowboards


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

K2 Auto Ever is pretty good if you're looking for light and stiff bindings. It's easy to get in and out too since you only have to do the ankle strap.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> K2 Auto Ever is pretty good if you're looking for light and stiff bindings. It's easy to get in and out too since you only have to do the ankle strap.


I wouldn't go with the Auto Evers. Those are stiff bindings and the Naner is a mid-soft board. The Auto strap system is great. I would do the K2 Nationals if you go that route. Urethane highbacks, canting, and harshmellow. Mid-flex binding that would match well with the Naner IMHO.


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

My bad, didn't really see which board he has. I pair my Auto Ever with NS Raptor, definitely a nice combo for someone more into fast craving. The auto strap system is awesome. In fact after using the Auto, I rarely go back to my Force MC..glad I didn't pay full price for them and to think Union now charges $399 for the MC..blah


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

I hate Hi tech straps and such... My GNU fastec bindings where horrible, so therefore Im never gone even bother to try quick systems^^^

Burton Malavita re:flex, Cartel re:flex or Union Atlas seems to be the way go still ^^ Maby even Force SL


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

My vote goes for regular Malavitas.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

k2 autos or anything else over Union.

Union toestraps are hands-down the shittiest on the market.


----------



## Nerozor (Dec 2, 2011)

Just saw the reviews on thegoodride.com of the Prophecy & Cartel, and it seems like they prefer the Prophecy more...
Even more then the Malavita


----------



## skunkd (Dec 9, 2011)

what about the new gnu bindings? the Choice and Mutant bindings look pretty freaking sweet and super lightweight? much different then the fastec's were. Anyone have experiance with those?


----------



## dreampow (Sep 26, 2011)

Nerozor said:


> Just saw the reviews on thegoodride.com of the Prophecy & Cartel, and it seems like they prefer the Prophecy more...
> Even more then the Malavita


The question is what will work best on your banana, not which bindings the good ride think are best in general.

Not the prophecy but the malativas are a better match as people have said.


----------

